# Boo Berry Cereal



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I have been looking for Boo Berry Cereal for a while. I went to Buffaly NY last weekend thinking I would be deep enough in the States to buy some but alas... no grocery stores or Walmart had it. 

I have contacted General Mills and they will not ship to Canada and they do not ship to Michigan either. 

I saw some on EBay for 30.00 for 3 boxes and Im sorry, at 2.50 per box regular price, I am so not paying that.

So, I was wondering... who would be willing to pick a couple of boxes up and ship it to me? 

I would like to know what the total cost would be before I commit to it though, with shipping... 

Let me know if you wouldnt mind doing something like this. thanks! 

Court


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Do you actually need to eat it or is it just to sit around for display. If only for display, maybe print out a pic of the front of the box and just add it to another box of cereal? Here's a link to some great box fronts.
http://www.i-mockery.com/booberry/boxes.htm


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I'm surprised that Zombie didn't bring up the hunt for the cereal sooner!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Oh no! I want to eat it!!!! I used to live on a boarder city and had it all the time as a kid. That was always my fave! 

Now, I want to enjoy it and cannot find it. I would take 3 boxes. 

Why Haunti? Does Zombie like this cereal as well?


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Great! I can see a group buy for cereal now!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Okay, I just searched the General Mills website and it says that Boo Berry is now discontinued... HELP I need to get me a box!!!


General Mills makes every effort to stock our items at your local grocery store. Unfortunately, not all of our items are available at all stores. If you can't find one of our products at your favorite place to shop, use this site to help locate it nearby. Please follow the steps below. 



3) Select a Product to Locate
Fewer words provide better results
Select by Text Search 





Select the entry from this list that best matches the product you are trying to locate.
Description UPC 
Monster Cereals Boo Berry 10.25 oz- Discontinued* 001600047801


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Lagrousome said:


> Great! I can see a group buy for cereal now!


Nooooo no group buys... Im not allowed in those!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

HR, I asked my shopping fanatic wife and she claims she has still seen it around here. I'll ask here to go back to store and grab some for ya. if ya end up not wanting it no worries, my 4 monsters will eat it. ill be in touch with ya.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

I will look at the store today, I got Count Chocula(?) last year, I think it is the same company.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

thanks guys!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Well, around here I've been wondering the same thing. Chocula is still on the shelf, but I haven't seen frankenberry around either.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

OK.
She hame home with 2 of each. Count Chaula, franken berry and BOO berry.
I set the BooBerry aside for ya if ya want it HR.
They cost 2.08 with tax. If u want or need more let me know as there was tons of it she said.
let me know.

Ill grab a pic of the box too if ya want, looks almost the same as last years.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

thats fine! eeep at 2.08 per box maybe I will get you to send me 4 boxes at once, save on shipping so I dont get addicted and have to get you to send me more. 

I will have to hide it from hubby LOL


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

pm me ur address and i'll send u shipping price.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

this goes to prove haunt form has it all


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

I miss all those cereals. All we get is the count Chocula.
And what are those marshmallows suppose to be anyways??!!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Yipppeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

We have them in our local store (Smiths) 2 for 4 bucks...


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Big Howlin said:


> I miss all those cereals. All we get is the count Chocula.
> And what are those marshmallows suppose to be anyways??!!


little ghosts... and counts... I think


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

here is a website that will ship these ANYWHERE..They specialize in hard to find food products...who knows? You may find something there you forgot about and want? They have Quisp cereal too.....mmmm....Quisp.
http://www.hometownfavorites.com/shop/candy_cat_js.asp#


----------



## Wraith (Apr 2, 2007)

Just saw some this morning at Walmart actually...


----------

